# count down to S3 info? NYIAS



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.autoshowny.com/splash/

So far everything that was provided to me was accurate, but the last thing missing, is pricing and package information coming this week for the S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've set my expectations low. I'll be pleasantly surprised if we get it during the auto show.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellymegs31 (Sep 30, 2003)

I didn't even notice the S3 on the list of cars that will be there...


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

zzzzzz everyweek im like m235 ?!?!?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

hellymegs31 said:


> I didn't even notice the S3 on the list of cars that will be there...


as in it's not even physically there?
It's already been released just not pricing, was hoping for a press release of sorts with that information. Hind sight, will likely be waiting till winter / next year anyway so not really pressing anymore.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Now we're talking. How's the wheel gap in the rear?


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

they have the red one? 

no sepang blue?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Red US-spec. Interesting. That's n9t the red car we've seen previously.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

are the red calipers an option for the US? I wonder....if standard, I may have to switch to Misano Red. I want every possible piece on the car to match accordingly for my vision heh.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Those red calipers cost 400 Canadian, that's like 2 dollars US.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought S models would have aluminum 4 or more piston calipers. What the difference between this and the regular A3 brakes?


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

m3cosmos said:


> I thought S models would have aluminum 4 or more piston calipers. What the difference between this and the regular A3 brakes?


These are red.   :wave:


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

A3 <--- not sure why it does not have the us spec amber









btw not my photo its taken from fourtitude facebook nyautoshow post


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Now that red one has me thinking...Red or Sepang Blue. $500 savings could be nice. Very happy with red on our other vehicle even if in an S3 it screams "pull me over officer".

I have to admit there is something about the S3 that keeps pulling me back to Audi even with all the other potential vehicles (a wide range of them) under consideration. To bad I can't make it to NY for the show


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

davewg said:


> Now that red one has me thinking...Red or Sepang Blue. $500 savings could be nice. Very happy with red on our other vehicle even if in an S3 it screams "pull me over officer".
> 
> I have to admit there is something about the S3 that keeps pulling me back to Audi even with all the other potential vehicles (a wide range of them) under consideration. To bad I can't make it to NY for the show


After these pics I took another look at Misano Red also....I think Misano looks amazing under a cloudy day, or at night but during full sunlight I think it looks to pale/with a tad orange....

the sepang blue however for my tastes looks amazing under full sun/cloudy/or night. I think I am still goin sepang, but who knows.....so much time till it comes out for ordering. I may switch my decision another 10 times heh


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Audi's red always seems to look good on their cars.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 1999)

Chimera said:


> Audi's red always seems to look good on their cars.


I agree. I was never much of a red car person until I saw a '98 Jetta GLX in Tornado Red and bought one for myself. There's a late model A4 in red in the parking lot at work and it looks great. I'm leaning towards red for my S3 but Sepang Blue and Monsoon Grey are contenders. We already own a grey vehicle so I'd like some variety in the garage.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I like the look of the regular Xenon lights better. Other than illumination or color temp, can someone remind me what's bundled with or advantages of the LED lights?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> I like the look of the regular Xenon lights better. Other than illumination or color temp, can someone remind me what's bundled with or advantages of the LED lights?


For me, it's the dual-color light diffuser which functions as the turn signal and DRL in the LED unit. It's such a sharp look.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

*S3 Questions*

Hello all. First time poster. I am looking heavily into getting an S3 in the U.S.

It seems like some people from Fourtitude and perhaps some others on this thread may have access Audi people NYIAS and (seemingly) a U.S. spec S3 there, I figured I would see if we could get answers:

Will a black optics package be available for the U.S. S3?

What rim options are available for the U.S. S3?

Will Daytona Grey be offered as a color for the U.S. S3? Only Audi Exclusive? (given the post: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/daytona-grey-fans-take-note-my2015-year-a4-s-line-competition-confirmed/ )


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Black optics on the S3 is a hot topic. It sounds like through the entire Audi lineup there are currently supply issues for the Black Optic parts for some reason. Perhaps for that reason there has been no mention of BO availability on A3 or S3 models to this point, even in order guides. I would say odds for first year are probably very slim.

This document should answer your other 2 questions: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpa1FqRkJuZC0zY1k/edit?pli=1


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> For me, it's the dual-color light diffuser which functions as the turn signal and DRL in the LED unit. It's such a sharp look.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


+1

I do like the looks of the LED better but that aside...

the integration of turn signals into the DRL eyebrow shape alone, for me, is worth the LED package lol


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

S3 was US Spec at the auto show.

No pricing has been announced but "Ben" advised that it should most likely be around $41K to start.

Care looked amazing and interior was awesome. I sat in and started the MMI/NAV and liked the screen a lot.

Only options I would get (based on Canada spec) would be red calipers, MMI NAV, suspension ride control (can't remember the name off the top of my head) and mayyybeee seat upgrade (if there is one avail).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

TurboR850 said:


> S3 was US Spec at the auto show.
> 
> No pricing has been announced but "Ben" advised that it should most likely be around $41K to start.
> 
> ...


Right. $41,100 P+ and $47,000 Prestige. They just need to verify the leak, release detailed option pricing, and open the effing order guide. This is beyond asinine at this point.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

290hp finally confirmed for USA?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Good catch.

Jet gray... seems to be the official interior color.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So my sales guy led me to believe that the interior leather stitching would match the exterior color of the car. Is that Audi exclusive only? I told him I thought it was but he said otherwise.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's Exclusive only, unless Audi makes a special edition with matched stitching. Further, we have decent reason to believe Exclusive on the A3 and S3 will be paint only, so we may not even be able to pay to get matched stitching.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

The new Quattro Quarterly is doing an S3 raffle this time around, lists the power as 290/280.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Liking the jet grey with the contrasting stitching. Color matched to the body paint would be nice, but not required to my eye. 

Agree with Brian...we need the damn order guide and full pricing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markom911 (Feb 18, 2003)

*41K seems legit*

I finally got to see this beast in person and fell in love! That red was so beautiful that I might consider getting an s3 in red....something I never thought I'd do!

The Audi folks there also quoted a 41K sticker price though I can't remember what she said about the release date. I'm not sure if I remember her saying August or "the fall." Sorry!

The people at VW said that the Golf R would be released in January but did not specify a sticker price.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

I was there today too and finally saw some of the cars I've been interested in the past two years.

The S3 had lot of attention from people there, but so did many of the Audis. I think I overheard a rep say theres been a ton of interest in it...
As for the car, nice, but after seeing some of my other interests, I wasn't _as_ happy to see it. Wish they had it in sepang. 
Super Sport seat leather is worse than I expected. I took a pic and will post later, but it was already experience so much wrinkling/cracking and definitely wasn't a high quality leather.
Its been a while since I test drove the A3, but after getting in the S3, everything was "small". Visibility was poor, side mirrors were small, rear view mirror was small, gauge cluster was small... hell, I should have expected all of this, but sitting in it for some time, the small size was off-putting.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

That seat looks like hell :-(

What else are you considering.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I don't think it looks great, but I don't think it looks awful, either. Keep in mind that the collective lard-butt of 'murica has provided complimentary ingress-egress testing for AoA on the show stand. I have the "top sport" cloth seat in my GLI, and I've managed to keep it looking brand new for four years. Sure, it's not leather, but having seen the base cloth sport seat in plenty of used GTIs and GLIs, it's not tough to beat the crap out of it with haphazard ingress and egress. I'm sure my S3 seats will be fine; it'll be passengers I'll have to worry about, really.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to NYIAS yesterday and got to see the S3 in person as well.
I loved the seats, thought they were a great touch.

the car is small. After JUST sitting in a GTI across the hall, I was suprized at how very painfully small this car was.
the MMI screen was half-retracted and appeared broken.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Those seats likely have a lot of ass over the show season. 

I don't think they are the Nappa leather but they look like the leather used in A4 anyway. Still not pleather by any means.

***edit, I guess in the Canadian price sheet says Nappa


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

FractureCritical said:


> I went to NYIAS yesterday and got to see the S3 in person as well.
> I loved the seats, thought they were a great touch.
> 
> the car is small. After JUST sitting in a GTI across the hall, I was suprized at how very painfully small this car was.
> the MMI screen was half-retracted and appeared broken.


yeh i didnt get a chance to sit in all the cars as the number of cars there was overwhelming, but I did also sit in the GTI, the only volkswagen i sat in for a few seconds, and it reminded me of the S3 interior so much. obviously the materials were different and it didnt have the pop up screen, but the layout of certain things, the flat bottom steering wheel, the gauge culster... i dunno, it felt very much like the S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> yeh i didnt get a chance to sit in all the cars as the number of cars there was overwhelming, but I did also sit in the GTI, the only volkswagen i sat in for a few seconds, and it reminded me of the S3 interior so much. obviously the materials were different and it didnt have the pop up screen, but the layout of certain things, the flat bottom steering wheel, the gauge culster... i dunno, it felt very much like the S3.


I sentence you to one hour of remedial GTI vs. S3 in-person comparisons. :laugh:

They're starkly different, IMO. I spent some time in Golfs and GTIs in LA, and I couldn't find much to like about the interiors. Volkswagen seems intent on continuing the use of their "stare down two tubes" speedometer and tachometer philosophy (though softened a bit from the MkVI), while Audi's opted for a much simpler "flat" design in the A3 and S3. Volkswagen opted to further exaggerate the vertical model of dash design (a style from which they digressed a bit between IV and V, but headed back toward with the VI and even more so with the VII), while Audi's employed a decidedly more horizontal design.

That doesn't even touch on the necessarily awkward "sea of plastic" trim necessary in the Golf but not the A3. They can and will have less offensive materials available, but in the Golfs and GTIs I sampled, it was that horrid glossy black plastic or a slightly less horrid "carbon fiber look" trim (as well as I can describe it, at least) that overwhelmed all of the vertical surfaces in the car. On the flip side, the plastic knee bolsters in the A3 can be highlighted as a "cheap feel" point, but we at least know a leather option exists.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

davewg said:


> That seat looks like hell :-(
> 
> What else are you considering.
> 
> ...


the irresponsible part of me wants the M3. more performance and better interior space at a higher cost and RWD. 
the responsible part is telling me S3. more than enough performance and a lower cost with AWD, but the interior space is concerning.

i dunno. i change my mind on this every week it seems, and seeing the M3 in person has me wanting it more and more.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

MaX PL said:


> the irresponsible part of me wants the M3. more performance and better interior space at a higher cost and RWD.
> the responsible part is telling me S3. more than enough performance and a lower cost with AWD, but the interior space is concerning.
> 
> i dunno. i change my mind on this every week it seems, and seeing the M3 in person has me wanting it more and more.


If you can swing the M3, go with the M3. Otherwise, you'll always be thinking how you should have.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

MaX PL said:


> the irresponsible part of me wants the M3. more performance and better interior space at a higher cost and RWD.
> the responsible part is telling me S3. more than enough performance and a lower cost with AWD, but the interior space is concerning.
> 
> i dunno. i change my mind on this every week it seems, and seeing the M3 in person has me wanting it more and more.


In that case, why not a 335xi?

It is as fast as the S3, AWD, and has more space......or are you one who needs the top of the line of the series?


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> In that case, why not a 335xi?
> 
> It is as fast as the S3, AWD, and has more space......or are you one who needs the top of the line of the series?


hate the interior in the 3 series. would easily take s3 over 335. all non M interiors are so cheap besides the 7 series.



HX_Guy said:


> If you can swing the M3, go with the M3. Otherwise, you'll always be thinking how you should have.


yes this is basically what its come to. i have a company vehicle so it kinda makes sense to get something more unique for the weekends, and likely depreciate less.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> I sentence you to one hour of remedial GTI vs. S3 in-person comparisons. :laugh:
> 
> They're starkly different, IMO. I spent some time in Golfs and GTIs in LA, and I couldn't find much to like about the interiors. Volkswagen seems intent on continuing the use of their "stare down two tubes" speedometer and tachometer philosophy (though softened a bit from the MkVI), while Audi's opted for a much simpler "flat" design in the A3 and S3. Volkswagen opted to further exaggerate the vertical model of dash design (a style from which they digressed a bit between IV and V, but headed back toward with the VI and even more so with the VII), while Audi's employed a decidedly more horizontal design.
> 
> That doesn't even touch on the necessarily awkward "sea of plastic" trim necessary in the Golf but not the A3. They can and will have less offensive materials available, but in the Golfs and GTIs I sampled, it was that horrid glossy black plastic or a slightly less horrid "carbon fiber look" trim (as well as I can describe it, at least) that overwhelmed all of the vertical surfaces in the car. On the flip side, the plastic knee bolsters in the A3 can be highlighted as a "cheap feel" point, but we at least know a leather option exists.


I sat in both, too.

Yes, the S3 interior was nicer, but it wasn't $5,000 nicer, and the friggin screen in the Golf R still worked and the one in the A3 didn't.
the GTI also came with 2x the trunk room and a whole extra pedal


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> I sat in both, too.
> 
> Yes, the S3 interior was nicer, but it wasn't $5,000 nicer, and the friggin screen in the Golf R still worked and the one in the A3 didn't.
> the GTI also came with 2x the trunk room and a whole extra pedal


So go buy a GTI. You don't need anyone's approval here to do so.

I'm done with touchscreens in cars.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

MaX PL said:


> hate the interior in the 3 series. would easily take s3 over 335. all non M interiors are so cheap besides the 7 series.
> 
> yes this is basically what its come to. i have a company vehicle so it kinda makes sense to get something more unique for the weekends, and likely depreciate less.


IMO, if you don't want to spend the M3 cash, I would get the S4, plus the winter here makes it a no brainer. Absolutely love it. My brother just picked up an E90 335i, and I was in the same boat what I was looking, the interior isn't anything to write home about in the 3-series.

Still waiting for a S3 though for the right price, and haven't completely tossed it out the door...the S4 is still a bit excessive for my needs and I think the S3 is a better long term solution then the M3 or S4, for me anyway. We'll see if the test drive changes my perception though.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

FractureCritical said:


> I sat in both, too.
> 
> Yes, the S3 interior was nicer, but it wasn't $5,000 nicer, and the friggin screen in the Golf R still worked and the one in the A3 didn't.
> the GTI also came with 2x the trunk room and a whole extra pedal


Yeah, but you want to talk about cheap - the 5.8" screen VW has decided to offer here screams cheap to anyone who's seen the larger 8" screen. 



Dan Halen said:


> So go buy a GTI. You don't need anyone's approval here to do so.


Agree. Unfortunately often times these forums become "validation" central of folks trying to make/justify a choice.



Dan Halen said:


> I'm done with touchscreens in cars.


Way of the present/future, but yeah, this is a big part of the appeal, to me, of MMI.


----------

